# bachman 44 tonner?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently I was looking at a history of the Washington and Old Dominoin Railway, a motley little road that once ran not far from my house. In the 40s and 50s they used a pair of 44 tonners like this:










At least I think it's a 44 tonner

Bachmann makes a verison of this which a local store has on sale for $99. The undecorated version has the same striping. I was thinking it'd be a simple matter to make it into a W&OD engine.


But I've never seen one of these Bachmanns-- anyone have any expereince with them? I worry about the size--the box is surisingly big and there's an old thread in the archives describing them as huge. I'd be using it as a switcher with mixed scales, mostly 1:29


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find this loco huge for 1:29. It is an F scale or 1:20.3 loco accurately modelled. 

The prototype was a catalogue engine and available for export in many gauges. Thus the carbody is big enough for standard gauge. Believe me, standard gauge models of even small locos are enormous in F scale and this one is no exception. 

If you really want a 1:29 44 tonner, try the USAT model. Of course it is not quite as cheap as the B'mann but then again, it isnt in the same scale either. 

I have 2 of the B'mann diesels nicknamed Dizzies. They had some QC problems with the wiring but once the power wires to the motors were soldered and they were converted to battery power, they run beautifully. The price cannot be beaten and as well make excellent fodder for F stanadard gauge or perhaps an industrial critter in 7/8n2. 

But I do not think they will fit well in your 1:29 world. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll agree with Doug...They are big! and really look weird with my LGB, USA, and Bachmann Big Hauler Stock. 

I'd also go for the USA, it seems to fit you bill a little better! 

That said, I really love my Dizzie. I have converted to Battery, and it runs and pulls nicely! I am working to the Fn3 (1:20.3) end of things. I originally bought four, sold the bodies from 2 and kept the power trucks, traded another to Matt OV (who has a barn full) and kept one for me. I have used one of the trucks to power a "Toby" Steam Dummy, but even then, there are trucks that are more affordable! 

cale


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug is right. The Bachmann Dizzie is huge. Its about 50% bigger than a 1:29 model should be. They are used a lot as kitbash fodder. I have one sitting in many parts on my bench now for some 7/8n2 projects.
By the way, the club will out tomorrow (Sunday) running trains at the Fairfax Station RR museum ( www.fairfax-station.org/  )  from 1 to 4 pm. My new egg train will be making its inaugural run.










-Brianhttp://www.fairfax-station.org/


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all!

So who makes something like this?









I have a couple LGB diesel switchers that came with a starter set. Maybe repaint one....
My wife and I have been thinking about joining the WVMGRS but we have little to contribute other than dumb questions. We will try to make the meeting tomorrow, but weekends get busy fast and that's rime nap time for our three year old!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

That last one looks to be a 70 tonner. You could make one from two of the Bachmann 45's but again it'd be to big to go with your 1:29 stuff. 

The USAT 44 tonner is the same model as the ones at the top of your post, although the hood vents are a little different. 

I have ... well, a LOT of the Bachmann 45's and with a little work they look pretty good. Here's a sampling of modified and unmodified....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

at the end of the line there you see the loco wash down for Slate Creek!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

That's my patent pending scale typhoon simulator.


----------

